# Looking for a good Cavapoo breeder



## wallyandberry4eva (Nov 12, 2009)

I am looking for a Cavapoo breeder (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Poodle)around London (preferably in the West). If anyone has heard of any breeders around there please let me now i will be very greatful 
Thanks


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

you may have to look outside your area for a good breeder,remember both breeds have genetic health problems that should be tested for before being sold.


----------



## wallyandberry4eva (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok thanks
Yes im once i have found a breeder i am going to like check that the parents and grandparents were healthy, ill try to do that.
Thanks


----------

